# What pain relief are you planning on having?



## Bunny_Boo

In my area you can't have epidurals which doesn't really bother me as I don't want one and glad the temptation isn't there!

I think the only other options are morphine and diamorphine, anyone with any experience? What is everyone else planning on? I am hoping for a natural birth but I'm not kidding myself and want to be aware of any suitable pain relief just in case!


----------



## Storm1jet2

Hopefully just gas and air, I want out as quickly as possible to get home to dd1 :)


----------



## Bunny_Boo

I hope for just gas and air but I've heard about some people feeling sick with it but fingers crossed I'll be okay!


----------



## missa1984

I had diamorphine with my first and gas and air this time I'm booked in for induction because I'm 12 days over due date and nothing seems to be happening. So I'm going with the flow because I have a back to back baby and with first I never. So pain will be different!


----------



## Celesse

Gas and Air..... lots and lots of Gas and Air.... its the main reason I got pregnant again!


----------



## tristansmum

Gas and air is brilliant!


----------



## Kate7590

Im hoping to have my LO in midwife unit so the only pain relief I can have is G&A or paracetamol :thumbup:


----------



## Perplexed

Celesse said:


> Gas and Air..... lots and lots of Gas and Air.... its the main reason I got pregnant again!

I think this is the main reason I want to get pregnant again!!! :blush: :haha:


----------



## Shadowy Lady

I had planned for no epidural and managed without. I'm in Canada and epidurals are readily available but I didn't want one. I used a TENS machine in early labour and then just hopped in the jacczuzi for the later stages.

My labour was only 4 hours long though. Not sure I woulda made it 10+ hours without any pain relief.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

It seems gas and air is popular! I've never had it before and don't know what it's like, but it seems to work well for people! :haha:


----------



## ClairAye

Gas and air! We don't have epidurals here either, but I had to give birth at another hospital and had one, I'm glad the temptation isn't there, I hated it! I had morphiene too but it made me crazy so I'm really hoping to just use gas and air! :)


----------



## Eleanor ace

Celesse said:


> Gas and Air..... lots and lots of Gas and Air.... its the main reason I got pregnant again!

I said to DH that we need to have a 3rd baby otherwise I'll have to break a leg to get gas and air :haha:


----------



## Pearls18

Clary sage oil on a flannel until MW arrives, then gas and air! Also hoping for another water birth, water is the best pain relief for me but our pool will take 2 hours to fill so im not sure how much time I will have in there, once I get in the pool I know I will be fine.


----------



## mara16jade

Whatever I need to remain calm, collected and have an enjoyable (positive ) experience. If that means epidural, I'm all for it. I fully understand the pros and cons, and I'm OK with them. :thumbup:


----------



## Kess

I had TENS, G&A and a birthpool. Oh, and hypnotherapy. I'd have the same again, worked great and no after-effects or risks. Oh, I had a paracetamol too. ;)


----------



## Eleanor ace

Bunny_Boo said:


> It seems gas and air is popular! I've never had it before and don't know what it's like, but it seems to work well for people! :haha:

It is like inhaling rainbows :haha:


----------



## Celesse

Eleanor ace said:


> Bunny_Boo said:
> 
> 
> It seems gas and air is popular! I've never had it before and don't know what it's like, but it seems to work well for people! :haha:
> 
> It is like inhaling rainbows :haha:Click to expand...

For me it was like being really really drunk, 20p redbull and vodka on a student night drunk, whilst inhaling it and then back to normal as soon as I stopped inhaling it.


----------



## Eleanor ace

Celesse said:


> Eleanor ace said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bunny_Boo said:
> 
> 
> It seems gas and air is popular! I've never had it before and don't know what it's like, but it seems to work well for people! :haha:
> 
> It is like inhaling rainbows :haha:Click to expand...
> 
> For me it was like being really really drunk, 20p redbull and vodka on a student night drunk, whilst inhaling it and then back to normal as soon as I stopped inhaling it.Click to expand...

That is much better description :haha:.
There was a big picture of a beach scene on a wall that I could see from my hospital room where I delivered my 1st LO. I kept having lovely G&A daydreams that I was walking on the beach drinking a slush puppy- it was briliant :haha:


----------



## Jonesy25

Gas and air and epidural.....no pethadine as it made me delusional


----------



## CountryMomma

In the States we don't have G&A, they can put you on some oxygen if you start to feel woozy or your blood pressure goes wonky but that's it. The only form of pain relief there is is the epidural if you aren't doing a water birth. I had a epi with my first two but plan to go natural with this one as its my last. I will just do a lot of breathing and walking around, possibly use the shower for natural pain relief.


----------



## MrsBandEgglet

Celesse said:


> Gas and Air..... lots and lots of Gas and Air.... its the main reason I got pregnant again!

OMG!! me too, I blumming love the stuff :blush:

And just g&A. Had one epi with my first during a forceps delivery and I hated it. will never have another.


----------



## CatAndCo

I used a TENS machine until I had to push and i'll be using one again if I need to.


----------



## Abbiewilko

This is my first and I am hoping to get through with gas and air and birthing pool :)


----------



## proudparent88

Here where I live in the US we have epidurals and pain medicine that they put through the IV lines. I am not planning on using anything! I didn't for my first two and had all natural births while in a hospital. I want to go one more time and not use any medication. Especially since this is my last time to experience it!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Wanted to give a wee update on what I did for pain relief :) 

I just had gas and air. Not by choice! I had a traumatic birth and ended up needing forceps and my wee man was born minutes after I had diamorphine. It didn't kick in til I was in theatre getting stitched up :dohh: 

I enjoyed the gas and air before I got to active labour, after that I didn't think it helped much. My birth progressed too quickly so maybe since the contractions came very quick and painful extremely quick, that could be the reason I didn't feel gas and air worked well at that point :shrug:


----------



## Dolly84

I will be having gas and air and a water birth xxx like when I had my son 4 months ago . Xxxx


----------



## dan-o

None if poss but maybe G&A for the last couple of contractions. Would love to use water but pretty sure I won't be allowed again lol!


----------



## x__amour

*IF* I get to have a VBAC, I want to stray away from epidural if possible. Well, anything really. I'm more open to the idea of IV pain medications but nothing that will chain me to the bed.


----------



## StephtheHiker

I'd love to do it naturally and plan on doing so but I just found my hospital is letting people use gas and air here in the states. It hasn't even started yet but will start allowing by the time I give birth.

So yeah....reconsidering! I had it with wisdom tooth surgery and it was the most fun! :haha:


----------



## solitaire89

I had a completely pain free and drug free birth, which which was due entirely to using Natal Hypnotherapy. Although they don't claim at all that using the programme result in a pain free experience, it does remove the "fear, pain, tension" cycle which massively increases pain during labour and birth. There is a much reduced use of pharmacutical pain relief used during births where natal hypnotherapy is used and where drugs are used, they are more effective.
I highly recommend it!!


----------



## PugLuvAh

I had gas and air for part of my labour. I found that during the contractions it really didn't help that much with the pain, but between contractions it was amazing--I didn't really care that another one was on its way ;)


----------



## LaDY

I'd like to think I will have a natural birth however from experience I know it doesn't always work out as planned therefore I think im going to go in with a open mind...xx


----------



## Rhi_Rhi1

EVERYTHING ahah


----------



## Erised

With my first I had just TENS
With my second I had TENS and 2 breaths of gas and air, just out of curiosity (during the last pushes as it turns out, and I hate the stuff and will happily stay away from it from now on!)
This time I'm planning on using my TENS again, and perhaps I'll actually make it into the birthing pool this time.


----------



## cupcaker

"Planning" on gas and air again, like my first birth. Im not sure it takes pain away but distracts you a bit through contractions. I didnt use it when pushing much. I managed to dodge any medication. However I'm not naive and will do what is needed at the time. First time around was a morbid curiosity to see if i could managed without actual meds/epidural partly. This time I might be more relaxed about accepting help if needed


----------



## Helenmc25

I started using natal hypnotherapy book and cds at around 20 weeks pregnant. After a few weeks I felt so relaxed and confident that we decided to plan a home birth. When the day came I used the techniques to stay calm and relaxed and needed no drugs. When the contractions were coming fast I felt like I was getting a good long rest in between total time distortion! I am so glad I discovered this and want to shout from the rooftops to anyone who is pregnant to give this a go! It helped to make my labour a wonderful experience!


----------



## trit

I'm open to IV meds, I wish they had gas and air here, it sounds fantastic. I really would like to avoid an epi if I can


----------



## SarahBear

Had a natural labor last time and will have a natural labor next time. Labor really wasn't that bad. You certainly can go natural. It's what your body was made for!


----------



## Bunny_Boo

SarahBear said:


> Had a natural labor last time and will have a natural labor next time. Labor really wasn't that bad. You certainly can go natural. It's what your body was made for!

I do believe it's what your body is made for and I wanted and pretty much got my natural birth but if I ever have a second and the labour went the same way, no way would I go natural :haha: mine progressed too quickly and my body didn't have time to adjust to the contractions. Everyone copes differently I suppose!


----------



## Shadowy Lady

Bunny_Boo said:


> SarahBear said:
> 
> 
> Had a natural labor last time and will have a natural labor next time. Labor really wasn't that bad. You certainly can go natural. It's what your body was made for!
> 
> I do believe it's what your body is made for and I wanted and pretty much got my natural birth but if I ever have a second and the labour went the same way, no way would I go natural :haha: mine progressed too quickly and my body didn't have time to adjust to the contractions. Everyone copes differently I suppose!Click to expand...

I agree with you. I myself had a natural birth and think most women can handle childbirth without meds. But there are def cases when interventions are necessary and some women (and babies) do need the extra assistance.


----------



## Bunny_Boo

Shadowy Lady said:


> Bunny_Boo said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> SarahBear said:
> 
> 
> Had a natural labor last time and will have a natural labor next time. Labor really wasn't that bad. You certainly can go natural. It's what your body was made for!
> 
> I do believe it's what your body is made for and I wanted and pretty much got my natural birth but if I ever have a second and the labour went the same way, no way would I go natural :haha: mine progressed too quickly and my body didn't have time to adjust to the contractions. Everyone copes differently I suppose!Click to expand...
> 
> I agree with you. I myself had a natural birth and think most women can handle childbirth without meds. But there are def cases when interventions are necessary and some women (and babies) do need the extra assistance.Click to expand...

Completely agree! Couldn't of said it better myself!


----------



## Jayneypops

In my experience Gas and Air was WONDERFUL however, I had to be induced after hours and hours of contractions simply wouldn't dilate me :-( I was still only 1cm and getting exhausted. Once induced, they 'cranked' up the drip and my contractions were so intense with no interval,that I found G&A simply wasn't enough. I was shaking with pain!
I opted for an epidural (all along I had been dead against one but you really don't know what will happen).

Not everyone that gets induced finds it so painful, I think the MW turned mine up a bit too high as when she saw the state of me, she went straight to the machine and turned it down!

Keep an open mind is my best advice. We havnt done a birth plan this time as I didn't end up with 1 thing going to plan! I wanted a home water birth, minimal intervention, just gas and air etc etc.NOPE!

Hope all goes well for you x


----------



## sun

No gas & air where I live - it sounds nice though lol! I plan on no medication. I never had medication with my last 2 so I'm hoping this one goes the same way :thumbup:


----------

